# "Rips" in my anubias nana



## cowgurl (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi! This is the first time I have ever kept any live plants in a fish tank and seem to be running into a little trouble. Since I'm so new, I got an anubias nana for my 2.75 gal beta bowl because they are so hardy. It is the only plant in the bowl and I have had it for about a month. It is tied to an acrylic log. I have extremely hard water with a high pH ( 8+) which I just started mixing with RO water to neutralize. I do a water change at least once a week, although this past week I did two. The water stays at a consistent 74 degrees. I don't have a filter. I do have an olive snail in with him, but this started happening before I got him. I haven't been using any ferts, because I was told they probably don't need any, but now I'm wondering if it has a deficiency? 
Overall the plant looks ok, but I haven't been getting any new growth and, on a closer look, I noticed one of the leaves was ripped. I thought maybe my beta had just torn it, but now it is happening on two other leaves as well! On two leaves the rip is on the edge, but on the other it is more towards the center of the leaf. 
I want to keep the plant and my fish healthy. Please help!


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Hi, those rips will not heal so you are bette off in my opinion to remove them and allow the plant o redistribute it"s energy to reproduce. Plants need fertilization. Macros and micro. Are you dosing any?


Regards,
Aquaticz


----------



## cowgurl (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Aquaticz,
No, I haven't been dosing with any. Do you have a suggestion on which ones to use?
Also, would I just cut those leaves off with scissors or something?


----------

